# Transformatori >  UPS izmantot kā pārveidotāju 12-220

## Rudzix

Dabūju UPS Mustek - PowerMust 600 USB, protams ka akumulators beigts, to nahrenizēju pieslēdzu pie mašīnas akb, strādā ļoti jauki un ražo 220v .Problēma tāda, ka strādā 5min, principā neatkarīgi no slodzes tad piespiežu un patur ieslēgšanas pogu divas reizes un atkal sāk strādāt uz 5 min. Cik saprotu tad tā ir kaut kād programma, kā var sataisīt lai viņš neslēgtos arā pēc tām 5 min un vai tas vispār ir iespējams?

----------


## JDat

Nu nez. Man Mustek lūžņi ir ilgāk strādājuši ar štatnajiem aķīsiem kad pazūd elektrība. Varbūt tavējais labi uzsilst un nostrāda aizsardzība vai tml...

----------


## next

Tur laikam vajadzeeja "energy saving" kontroles parametros izsleegt.
Winpower pameklee.
IMHO

----------

